# It's HERE!!!



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dear Forum Members -

This has been an interesting week - fun for the most part - but as ever, we are hoping to put your wants and needs first! While we know that many of you have enjoyed the slow reveal, we also understand that for some of you it has been disappointing. And ultimately, we don't want to disappoint ANYONE! Our intentions were to make this a fun and collaborative event, but we realize now that perhaps the time is right to give all of the information as we now have it complete. 

We have crashed all sorts of deadlines to get this watch to you 10 days ahead of schedule, and while we'd love to take a break and relax, that is not our style, and we don't want you, our dear friends to have to wait any longer!

We had been waiting for high resolution photos - and now we have them! We are also thrilled to announce that this watch is now officially in stock and will begin shipping on Tuesday of next week - November 11th! 

*THAT'S RIGHT - NO PRE ORDER NEEDED! NO WAITING NEEDED!*

In that spirit, we are going to wrap-up the slow reveal TODAY and start taking orders TODAY - because - the watch is ready to ship!

And we have an early holiday present just for our returning DOXA DIRECT Customers who are also members of the official DOXA FORUM - we will be offering this new DOXA SUB at 30% off of the retail price from now, through December 31st!!! For the first time since the end of the Returning Customer Discount Program, we are offering it again for a limited time for this model ONLY. So the order price is: $1,890.00 - Full Retail is $2,790.00

*Limited EDITION - 500 Pieces Total of the 800Ti*
So without further ado, we would like to introduce you to the DOXA SUB 800Ti.

and here's how it looks on a NATO strap:



















To order this new DOXA SUB, please use this link:

https://www.doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=145

Or call us at:
(877) 255 - 5017

Case: If it looks like steel, it must be&#8230;Titanium! We have treated and brushed the case and bracelet surface to harden and to make it more scratch resistant than the Titanium typically used in watch case production. This process has also given the Titanium a similar appearance to Stainless Steel - so no dull-grey DOXA! Water resistant to 800 meters. Anti magnetic.
44.7 mm diameter, 15 mm in height, 21 mm lug width. Solid screw down case back, screw down crown.

With this approach you are getting the best of both possible worlds - the ridgity of Titanium, with the classic look of stainless steel. Add into the bargain the antimagnetic properties of Titanium!

This is a solid, substantial dive watch, and a fitting member of the DOXA SUB Fleet.

Bracelet: 5000T style titanium with screw lug attachment (No springbars needed!) and the "ratcheting" wet suit extension. - also pictured with NATO strap

Movement: ETA 2824

Lume: Tritium Tubes

Hands: Classic DOXA SUB style hands with tritium tubes and DOXA's iconic dwarf hour hand.

Bezel: Engraved titanium unidirectional rotating bezel

This is our last new release of the year - we truly hope that you enjoy it!

DOXA


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

*sweet!*

*This looks like 1 Sub to Rule Them All!*


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

*In ORANGE? Gotta have one in ORANGE this is a DOXA for Heaven sake*

*If you have it in ORANGE......My credit card is warmed up and ready to ROLL*


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

bhaladog said:


> *sweet!*
> 
> *This looks like 1 Sub to Rule Them All!*


Agreed! This one is special!

James

DOXA


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

*That's more like it!*

Nothing wrong with a slower reveal but 2-4 days is about all I could handle. I started tuning out.

The watch looks really cool! I recently joined the Doxa club with a used 750T. I have another pre-loved Doxa on the way as well (stay tuned for a comparison of the two).

Your present offer is a very good deal.

This one is a classic to me and I have wanted one for a long time:








It is so comfy too!









Another mm or two in thickness would no unbalance the watch at all. The 15mm on this new model in thickness will pretty much be perfect!:-!

I love my 750T and I look forward to getting my next Doxa.

I love your 750 GMTs as well!


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

Any chance of a lume shot?b-)


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

tritium vials!!


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

Regarding Tube Colors - they are the same!

Dial Color Options - You heard it here first - Black = Sharkhunter
Orange = Professional!

James
DOXA

Very nice. I hope to pick one up before year end. Couple of questions:


dial color options
tube colors (dial and hands the same?)
Thanks for taking some of the comments on prior projects to heart. I think this one is a big step in the right direction from a communication and expectation setting standpoint. :-!


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

Smart use of the 2824...

From what I have read this one is able to stand a bit more abuse than the 2892. This is just from posts I have read.

This is a good write up on the movement:
http://www.chronometrie.com/eta2824/eta2824.html

The overall package seems awesome. My previous experience with 2 Titanium watches has found them to be scratch magnets. Then again they were not treated in any way to toughen them up. I do have a Titanium Nitride diver that is very resistent to scratches so if this 800Ti is anything like this then this is one tough watch.

Nice job Doxa!b-)


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

twylie said:


> Regarding Tube Colors - they are the same!
> 
> Dial Color Options - You heard it here first - Black = Sharkhunter
> Orange = Professional!
> ...


Thanks James. Are the tubes blue, orange, or green? Guessing orange, btu maybe I missed it somewhere else.


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

*Your order has been processed successfully*
Your order was processed successfully. An email with your order confirmation number was sent to your email address.

you will now be redirected to www.doxawatches.com.

b-)


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

snoballz said:


> *Your order has been processed successfully*
> Your order was processed successfully. An email with your order confirmation number was sent to your email address.
> 
> you will now be redirected to www.doxawatches.com.
> ...


That was quick!

499 to go...:rodekaart


----------



## doxa_sharkhunter (Feb 20, 2007)

This is 1 helluva watch. the type of sharkhunter I was waiting for. the DOXA boys did it again, My order is in and now the wait begins.

Jeff


----------



## e-man67 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks nice...love the tubes, bracelet, and the titanium....I am a little disappointed b/c I thought this was a throwback to the 60's ARMY sub(maybe a misread)...this one is essentually a Sharkhunter with tritium tubes, a 5000t bracelet, and Ti case. I like it though very much and I think will be a winner at this pricepoint. :-!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*I love the Doxa T2 (Tritium/Titanium). You guys really do listen to us!* :-!


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Dang, that is nice.:-!:-!

I may be misreading one of the above posts, but will a Pro version be made?


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

doxa_sharkhunter said:


> This is 1 helluva watch. the type of sharkhunter I was waiting for. the DOXA boys did it again, My order is in and now the wait begins.
> 
> Jeff


Jeesh! Down to 498 already...:think:


----------



## Stenlund (Jan 8, 2008)

Very,VERY nice!

Leif


----------



## twylie (Jun 7, 2007)

aikiman44 said:


> Dang, that is nice.:-!:-!
> 
> I may be misreading one of the above posts, but will a Pro version be made?


Not misreading. Yes, a Pro dial will be offered per James. James edited my post with the info about the same time I was editing it and I may have wiped out the different color type they generally use.


----------



## hebertjb (Feb 17, 2006)

There will be one less orange dialed 800Ti before the night is out! |>

Well, somethings gotta go but this one is a must for me!!!!!

WAY TO GO DOXA!!

Here you go - DOXA-LISCIOUSNESS!~

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=200448

James


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Was there an option? I don't recall ever seeing an option when I ordered.

I prefer the Shark with this one.

b-)


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

snoballz said:


> Was there an option? I don't recall ever seeing an option when I ordered.
> 
> I prefer the Shark with this one.
> 
> b-)


Hi to be clear -

available in BOTH Black - Sharkhunter and Orange - Professional!

James

DOXA


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

I must say, good job on using TWO TUBES on the minute hand - makes the hand look thick and substantial, which is one drawback of using tube hands. Congrats DOXA on a very cool new addition.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

That is so frigigin' cool...just a couple questions:

Is there lume on the second hand?
Does the Nato come with the watch? 
What is the weight of the watch? 

Thanks Doxa...one more question: 

Got a pic of the Pro?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Any pictures of the Orange dialed version? [Like I really need to see it - my order is one click away ... ]

.:thanks


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Eric L. said:


> I must say, good job on using TWO TUBES on the minute hand - makes the hand look thick and substantial, which is one drawback of using tube hands. Congrats DOXA on a very cool new addition.


Hi there Eric and thanks for the feedback - we are quite pleased with it!

James
DOXA


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

DocRandy said:


> *In ORANGE? Gotta have one in ORANGE this is a DOXA for Heaven sake*
> 
> *If you have it in ORANGE......My credit card is warmed up and ready to ROLL*


*Check it out DOC!*

*https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=200448*

*James*


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> That is so frigigin' cool...just a couple questions:
> 
> Is there lume on the second hand?
> Does the Nato come with the watch?
> ...


Pro is on another thread recently started.

I would like to know about the second hand as well. From the pics of the Pro is looks like there is no lume on the second hand.

Edit: Here is the thread with the Orange 800Ti:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=200448

This pic sure makes it look like no lume on the second hand:


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> That is so frigigin' cool...just a couple questions:
> 
> Is there lume on the second hand?
> Does the Nato come with the watch?
> ...


It looks like there isn't as the Pro has an empty second hand too. I know this isn't much consolation, but I'd just relume the second hand - there is a hole there, should be a snap. I know I know, not everyone does their own lume! ;-)


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

*My order is in!!*

Bought the Sharkie!!

What am I gonna sell?

Looks like some bargains will be posted on the sales forums.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

romeo-1 said:


> That is so frigigin' cool...just a couple questions:
> 
> Is there lume on the second hand?
> Does the Nato come with the watch?
> ...


Hi Romeo -

The second hand does not have lume, the bezle has a lume tube at 12.

James
DOXA


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Hi to be clear -
> 
> available in BOTH Black - Sharkhunter and Orange - Professional!
> 
> ...


Yep, I didn't know that when I ordered... I just jumped on the offer after I saw the post (and subsequently spoke to you). In any event, I sent you an email to avoid any confusion. I want the Shark! :-!

-luke

b-)


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations Doxa...looks an original new design to the sub we love


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Hi Romeo -
> 
> The second hand does not have lume, the bezle has a lume tube at 12.
> 
> ...


Interesting...:think:

I would have thought that you could have put a lume tube in the second hand. However, in a military situation perhaps the moving second hand would attract unwanted attention to oneself.

The minute hand and the bezel pip have lume so this one is still good to go for diving!|>

Good work Doxa.

**************************************************************
*Reply by DOXA*
**************************************************************
*there are several reasons why not to use lume on the second hand:*

*1. the weight of the Tritium tubes on the second hand will shorten the service intervals for the movement*
*2. using Superluminova would have been very easy but technically inconsistent*
*3. the second hand is irrelevant for diving*
*4. with the dial color (orange or black) in the background, the hollow second hand adds a new touch to the face and makes it look either orange or black billed*
*5. Everyone loved the face on first sight and didnt even notice it. And this is what we kept saying in the past, A watch is not a group of design elements put together, but a one piece design in whole*

*DOXA*


----------



## jon.d (May 24, 2006)

hate to dissent, looks good but can't get past the no lume second hand, a luminova insert would look better than nothing. Just my opinion.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

jon.d said:


> hate to dissent, looks good but can't get past the no lume second hand, a luminova insert would look better than nothing. Just my opinion.


Hi Jon,

It kind of looks like the original SUB300 noT, that did not have lume on it's second hand either:-d

Cheers,
Andy

Form the inventors of ORANGE


----------



## jon.d (May 24, 2006)

Zoodles95 said:


> **************************************************************
> *Reply by DOXA*
> **************************************************************
> 
> ...


If one was not diving with a computer using the second hand to time ascent rates would be helpful - not irrelevant, especially on an 800m dive watch with NDL bezel. 
Looks good, just always used to the 'ol Doxa second hand I guess!


----------



## PDXCanuck (Aug 31, 2008)

How does the weight of this watch compare to the 750T? 
I'm assuming it's quite a bit lighter?


----------



## Zoodles95 (Mar 9, 2006)

Zoodles95 said:


> Interesting...:think:
> 
> I would have thought that you could have put a lume tube in the second hand. However, in a military situation perhaps the moving second hand would attract unwanted attention to oneself.
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me (especially the comment about the service intervals)..

Thanks for the response.


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

SMSgt Bo said:


> *You guys really do listen to us!* :-!


*+1*

I thought I remembered reading (in the other thread) that the recent poll didn't influence the design of this watch.

But if it did not, Doxa must have _*psychic SUPERPOWERS*_. My poll requests:

Titanium (*check*)
Tritium (*check*)
750T case (*check*)
5000T bracelet w/ ratcheting extension (*check*)

:thanks

OK Doxa, what am I thinking now...? b-)


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: My order is in!!*



Mr.Boots said:


> Bought the Sharkie!!
> 
> What am I gonna sell?
> 
> Looks like some bargains will be posted on the sales forums.


I'm betting yours won't be the only ones! I predict a whole lotta flipping goin' on.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Is my monitor color off or is the minute hand red?


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> Is my monitor color off or is the minute hand red?


Looks orange to me.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Really...because compared to the color of the website it really looks red...that can't be though...could it?


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> Really...because compared to the color of the website it really looks red...that can't be though...could it?


The hand looks the same color as the site background to me.

...It's gotta be orange. Andy's sig line still says "The Inventors of Orange"!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Dear Doxa
Congratulations the 800 Ti is a beautiful watch,and I wish you much success with it. As I PMed you earlier the reveal just came to late for me, maybe next time..
Cheers
Geoffrey


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> Is my monitor color off or is the minute hand red?


The square on the minute hand is actually hollow, so you see the dial through it.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Eric L. said:


> The square on the minute hand is actually hollow, so you see the dial through it.


Perhaps the square on the second hand?

DOXA


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Perhaps the square on the second hand?
> 
> DOXA


No, just the block that is obviously my head! ;-):-d

Yes the second hand.

I don't think you're a block head Eric!

James
DOXA


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

I may be wrong (happens! :-d) but I wonder it weight might've been a factor keeping a tube off the second hand? Luminova would've still needed a charge, and if not from the Sun, then a dive light. And realistically, one should have a dive light with which to charge, or view a second hand. Heck, Subkrawler uses a monster canister type light on all his dives (thing is awesome!).

Of course facing reality, even a dive watch spends far more time getting used above water than below. And the second hand is a useful item (and this watch has one!). But the lack of lume on it is not the largest of issues for most I bet (obviously it will be an issue for some).

I really like the looks of this watch. Now I must pick a color, and then fund the darned thing by year's end (I guess the 5000T Supershark will have to move one watch further back on the wish list :-d).

ETA, obviously this issue is addressed above, but I missed that before responding.... glad to see I was right about the weight though, and further my suspicions that Doxa didn't want to add Luminova in just one area (being technically inconsistent explains it well enough for me).


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

PDXCanuck said:


> How does the weight of this watch compare to the 750T?
> I'm assuming it's quite a bit lighter?


I wonder if we might request to know the weight of both the head only, and the head/bracelet combination?


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

Doxa's answer about the no-lumed second hand, regarding weight:



Zoodles95 said:


> **************************************************************
> *Reply by DOXA*
> **************************************************************
> *there are several reasons why not to use lume on the second hand:*
> ...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks SWEEEEEEET!!!!!

Any chance of a Carib or Divingstar???


----------



## bhaladog (Sep 12, 2008)

> Your order for a DOXA SUB800Ti Sharkhunter Limited edition of 500 pieces is being processed and verified.


:-! I'm on-board! Can't wait.


----------



## Chelly (Mar 5, 2008)

*WOO-HOO!!! Just ordered a Pro!

Chelly*


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Good work Doxa.


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

So if the 800Ti is limited to 500 units, will it be equally divided between the Sharkie and Pro or will the allocation be based on demand? 

If the latter, guess we'll have to tune in until the 500 pieces run its course to see, which was in more demand. 

Well awaiting my Sharkie!!!

b-)


----------



## mooster (May 23, 2008)

Now that's hot. :-! 

What I'd expect to see if a 5000T and 750T had offsprings :-d

Need to free up some funds.


----------



## Bob Breznay (Feb 12, 2006)

*Well done Doxa|>|> The 800Ti Pro would make a nice addition along with my 750T Sharkie and the Searambler.*

*I'm tapped out right now so all I can do is dream:-(*

*Arrrrggghhh, the agony:roll::roll:*



*Regards*
*Bob:thanks*


----------



## Caribbean Soul (Oct 31, 2007)

Zoodles95 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Good work Doxa.
> 
> ...


 I would like to add my congratulations on a job well done! :-!

As far as the second hand and lume, any chance on a factory option for a second hand with Superluminova? Maybe route it thru the service department before shipping for a small additional charge?

It's not a deal breaker for me since I have access to a watchmaker who does lume, but I do like the vintage 300T look, and FWIW I had understood a running second hand with lume was a method to meet the ISO dive watch standard to show in darkness the watch is running.

Looks a winner either way, my Christmas Omega budget has now taken a turn into becoming a Doxa Christmas. b-)

--Keith


----------



## racerx454 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Well done!*

That's a great looking watch and I especially like the execution of titanium.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Well done to DOXA :-! 

Those who know me are aware that I've always been a vintage DOXA fan moreso than a fan of the modern watches. Nor am I extremely fond of H3 tubules. 

But this new DOXA is a job well-done: auto, tubes nicely integrated into the traditional DOXA dial and FINALLY someone has done something interesting with a Ti case! Litespeed have been producing polished Ti bike frames for 20 years and watchmakers are finally catching up b-)

MILSPEC or not, this is a super watch. Now I just have to find the cash and make a color choice :think:


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm pleased Doxa has done this...tritium. I wear my DS Gmt pretty much all the time but at night I wear my marathon navigator to read the time. I'd love a Divingstar version.


----------



## AndyS (Feb 13, 2006)

Sweet watch! So, is this the Army Re-Edition?


----------



## Budapestgrooves (Aug 1, 2007)

Fantastic! Is there any way we could see a side profile and the back of the case?

Excellent work Doxa!


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Well done DOXA.... looks great :-! I'm a massive fan of tritium tubes so that's a great option. And I much prefer that bracelet.... it looks awesome!!!*



jclevoy said:


> Any chance of a Carib or Divingstar???


*Same for me.... any chance of a Carib???*

*Also.... any chance of a Military (PVD) version??? *



snoballz said:


> Well awaiting my Sharkie!!!


*Congratulations buddy!!!! I can't wait to see pics when you get your new beast.*


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Budapestgrooves said:


> Fantastic! Is there any way we could see a side profile and the back of the case?
> 
> Excellent work Doxa!


Check out the Doxa 800Ti in 3D thread.

. . . or just click here:

http://www.sub300t.com/3d/800ti/flash_black/800Ti_black.html

Rob


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Great looking DOXAS!
Any chance of a Caribbean?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

I love it. :-!
Nearly perfect in all respects. Great work!

It appears to have a flat crystal. I much prefer domed (would have bought a 1000T already if I wasn't concerned about the heavy weight).

Can anyone confirm if it's flat or domed on the 800Ti? :-s


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> I love it. :-!
> Nearly perfect in all respects. Great work!
> 
> It appears to have a flat crystal. I much prefer domed (would have bought a 1000T already if I wasn't concerned about the heavy weight).
> ...


Hi there Dennis - it is a flat sapphire crystal. We opted for this as the 800Ti is meant to marry the most popular elements of the 750T - size and flat crystal, with those of the 5000T - ratcheting wetsuit extension, lug screw attachment for the bracelet.

Enjoy!

James

DOXA


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

I've admittedly never owned a Doxa before, but this model really is tempting!! I've heard nothing but good things about Doxas, however a few friends have told me that Doxa's tend to scratch very easily. I would think this might be the case because of the Ti material. Anyone have any other feedback? Also, has anyone been able to confirm the colors of the tritium tubes?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bloom said:


> I've admittedly never owned a Doxa before, but this model really is tempting!! I've heard nothing but good things about Doxas, however a few friends have told me that Doxa's tend to scratch very easily. I would think this might be the case because of the Ti material. Anyone have any other feedback? Also, has anyone been able to confirm the colors of the tritium tubes?


Hi there!

As we said in some other posts we have utilized a method to make the titanium more scratch resistant and also giving it a look more akin to stainless steel.

now - about the tubes - they are in day light white, "in the dark" they are white with a slight greenish tone - but not green in the true sense.

Hope that helps!

James

DOXA


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

*CLARIFICATION OF 800Ti MODELS*

Hi Everyone -

We just want to clarify something for all of you so you won't be sitting there wondering - "will DOXA make the 800Ti in the Caribbbean or PVD?...

The 800Ti IS ONLY GOING TO BE AVAILABLE in either the Professional or the Sharkhunter.

The next question we have received a lot of is:

How many of each - i.e. how will the 500 pieces of the 800Ti break out for each version?

With the 800Ti we are going to produce 500 pieces total, and how many of each version is going to, for the most part, be determined by you - i.e. by demand of the ordering customers.

Hope that clears some questions for you!

James

On behalf of the Inventors of Orange -

DOXA


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

jrpcid79 said:


> Great looking DOXAS!
> Any chance of a Caribbean?


Hi there - only Professional and Sharkhunter!

James

DOXA


----------



## sparkem (Aug 24, 2007)

Will that bracelet clasp fit on the 750T bracelet? Can I have one and a couple of spring bars?:-!

Edit: I just got out my 750 Sharky to look at the bracelet. I guess that end piece does not come off of the clasp part flap thing that says "DOXA" on it.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: CLARIFICATION OF 800Ti MODELS*



DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> We just want to clarify something for all of you so you won't be sitting there wondering - "will DOXA make the 800Ti in the Caribbbean or PVD?...
> 
> ...


James, thanks for clearing up those key points:thanks|>


----------



## skillet (Apr 16, 2008)

Awsome job on the 800 for sure, and as a Hurricane Andrew survivor I feel for and pray for the boys in cayman for safety.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

snoballz said:


> *Your order has been processed successfully*
> Your order was processed successfully. An email with your order confirmation number was sent to your email address.
> 
> you will now be redirected to www.doxawatches.com.
> ...


Add me to the list! Shipping out on Tuesday, eh? How long does it generally take for FedEx to deliver from Switzerland to the States? Could I possibly see my new 800Ti by end of week???


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

oldspice said:


> Add me to the list! Shipping out on Tuesday, eh? How long does it generally take for FedEx to deliver from Switzerland to the States? Could I possibly see my new 800Ti by end of week???


Congratulations on your purchase! The first group of SUB 800Ti's will be gathering at the departure lounge at approximately 5:00 PM local time along with their group leader to board the first of their flights to North America, the UK and parts of Asia.

For US customers the watch will usually arrive 2 business days from shipping. So if the watch ships on Tuesday, it will likely arrive on Friday.

Please contact us at DOXA ONLINE (877) 255 - 5017 with ANY SHIPPING QUESTIONS!

:thanks

James

On behalf of the Inventors of Orange -

DOXA


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

*



3. the second hand is irrelevant for diving

Click to expand...

*Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the lumed second hand VERY important when diving, as it signifies that your watch is operating as it should? When your life depends on a timing instrument, it is vitally important that you can verify that your watch (lifeline) is running in all lighting conditions.

While I do not dive, I did read this somewhere as being one of the defining criteria of a well designed dive watch.

Purely from a desk divers point of view, I think the lack of lume on the second hand was a mistake, and unfortunately will keep me from ordering. Nice watch overall, and well done, but just not hitting all my buttons.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

MarkJnK said:


> *
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the lumed second hand VERY important when diving, as it signifies that your watch is operating as it should? When your life depends on a timing instrument, it is vitally important that you can verify that your watch (lifeline) is running in all lighting conditions.
> 
> ...


*

Mark,

You and Jon D. are both right, and hit both of the important reasons why a seconds hand is very valuable when diving. Since I don't do a lot of night diving, my main reason to have it is for the shorter stops during ascent. Some of the deeper stops may be as short as 30 seconds, with a 30 second/10ft ascent to the next stop. Not exactly "irrelevant" as DOXA chose to put it. :roll:

Now speaking of the 800Ti seconds hand, if DOXA wasn't going to apply lume(for whatever reason) I would have preferred the hand to be soild. A solid white hand for the Shark, and a solid black hand for the Pro, istead of making it skeletonized. To me, the skeletonized hand looks unfinished, like somebody forgot to put something in the hole.

Overalll, I really like the Sharkhunter version of the 800Ti. To be honest, during the "reveal" is didn't sound that hot. The idea of tubes and Ti just didn't sing to me. Once the photos were revealed, especially with the Shark on the NATO, I really changed my tune. Right now I'm seroiusly considering pulling the trigger on a 800Ti Shark, so the "hollow" seconds hand isn't a deal killer, I just would like to have seen it made solid if they weren't going to lume it.*


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I would agree with Ty here. There is something about the hollow sweep hand that seems unfinished. I remember a while back when Tissot brought out the diver with the hollow hands, they ended up changing to solid lumed ones and actually retrofitting some watches.

Again, as Ty says, not a deal breaker for most people but something for people to consider when deciding to pull the trigger or not.

Pete


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope to have the 800Ti Shark for dives that I scheduled for Christmas week. I agree that the sweeping hand should have lume of some sort but I end up relying on my AI dive computer than I do my watch. Although, the watch is definitely a back-up in case the computer fails. 

b-)


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

snoballz said:


> I hope to have the 800Ti Shark for dives that I scheduled for Christmas week. I agree that the sweeping hand should have lume of some sort but I end up relying on my AI dive computer than I do my watch. Although, the watch is definitely a back-up in case the computer fails.
> 
> b-)


How do you use it as a back-up? I hear this statement all of the time, and wonder how a computer diver will use a watch when the comp. goes south. Do you also have a back-up depth gauge? Basic understanding of the NDL tables, etc?


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

subkrawler said:


> How do you use it as a back-up? I hear this statement all of the time, and wonder how a computer diver will use a watch when the comp. goes south. Do you also have a back-up depth gauge? Basic understanding of the NDL tables, etc?


Yup, I have a backup mini spg as well so in an event that my Oceanic VT3 fails, I will still have pressure and time (from the watch). For depth, I would have to rely on a buddy but if a computer fails, most likely so is that dive and you're going to surface after a safety/deco stop.

I also use the tables when I get topside to log my dives.

b-)


----------



## Chelly (Mar 5, 2008)

MarkJnK said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the lumed second hand VERY important when diving, as it signifies that your watch is operating as it should? When your life depends on a timing instrument, it is vitally important that you can verify that your watch (lifeline) is running in all lighting conditions.
> 
> While I do not dive, I did read this somewhere as being one of the defining criteria of a well designed dive watch.
> 
> Purely from a desk divers point of view, I think the lack of lume on the second hand was a mistake, and unfortunately will keep me from ordering. Nice watch overall, and well done, but just not hitting all my buttons.


It just occurred to me that you can determine if the watch is working by "viewing" the second hand successively pass over each of the lumed indices. In other words each tritium tube will be momentarily covered by the second hand -- pretty cool actually...

Chelly


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Chelly said:


> It just occurred to me that you can determine if the watch is working by "viewing" the second hand successively pass over each of the lumed indices. In other words each tritium tube will be momentarily covered by the second hand -- pretty cool actually...
> 
> Chelly


You know, I was thinking the same thing. Looking forward to testing out the theory in person in the next few days! |>


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Chelly said:


> It just occurred to me that you can determine if the watch is working by "viewing" the second hand successively pass over each of the lumed indices. In other words each tritium tube will be momentarily covered by the second hand -- pretty cool actually...
> 
> Chelly


Hey now thats a good point! I'm sure Doxa will use this reasoning the next time the subject comes up. :-!


----------



## keithsun888 (May 18, 2008)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Hi to be clear -
> 
> available in BOTH Black - Sharkhunter and Orange - Professional!
> 
> ...


i love the pro
any chance this will hit philippine doxa stores in the near future?
cheers


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

subkrawler said:


> Some of the deeper stops may be as short as 30 seconds, with a 30 second/10ft ascent to the next stop. Not exactly "irrelevant" as DOXA chose to put it. :roll:


Hello,

I know this is an old thread, but I was looking up the 800 and found this comment and do not understand it. Thirty second decompression stop? Thirty seconds for a 10 foot travel in the water column? Not sure what I'm missing here.. Are we talking air diving?

From the dive manual:
"Always ascend at the rate of 30 FPM (20 seconds per 10 fsw)." A variation in rate is allowed between 20 and 40 seconds, so 30 seconds is a good approach, but this is really only important in long distances like from 190 to 30 feet, for example. In this long range scenrio, the second hand is useful as a guage for the diver when he begins traveling to ensure a steady rate, but that is about it. I assume you are talking scuba or some sort of trimix? Surface supplied work is controlled from topside. In any of these scenarios, though, we are talking minutes, not seconds.

In your scenario, if you have completed a 30 foot stop and are traveling to 20 feet, 'timing' your ascent (other than to track total dive time) is not something I would worry about - especially for a seasoned diver. I say this because if you are making multiple stops between 40, 30, 20 and 10 feet, you have completed a relatively long, deep dive. I hope only well trained divers are taking those on. Air management concerns come into play, partial pressures of gas at depth, etc... Oh, and 30 second decompression stops? :-s I must be thick, but I can't find one in the DM.

Anyway, I'm sure you know what you are talking about and as a guy that has been diving professionally for almost 3 decades, I would agree with you that the second hand on a dive watch is important if you are completing deep (or long) decompression dives. I would also say that for 99% of those that frequent these threads, a 'lighted' second hand that is visible for a deep/long night dive is probably not that big of a deal..:-!

Sorry about the long post, too much coffee this morning..


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this is an old thread, but I was looking up the 800 and found this comment and do not understand it. Thirty second decompression stop? Thirty seconds for a 10 foot travel in the water column? Not sure what I'm missing here.. Are we talking air diving?
> 
> ...


Paul,

In the type of recreational and technical scuba diving that I practice, a 1 minute stop is common. Instead of stopping at whatever depth for one minute and then shooting up to the next depth, we break the one minute stop into two parts. First part(which is the actual stop) is 30 seconds long, and the second part of the "stop" is actually the 30 second traveling ascent to the next stop.

In a perfect world, to most effectively decompress, you wouldn't make any stops at all. You'd have perfect ascent and buoyancy skills and you'd ascend through the water column at a rate of 60 seconds/10ft increment for that particular decompression portion of the dive. Since we're not perfect and we don't have a magic underwater elevator, it's easier to break the stop down to most closely mimic the perfect, gradual ascent.

For stops longer than a minute(for example, 2 minutes) the actual stop portion is 1min 30 seconds, with a 30 second travel to the next stop. We still get in the full two minutes, but there again the ascent is more controlled resulting in a more efficient and effective off-gassing. It's a finesse thing.

All dives are made on mixed gas whether it be Nitrox 32, or Tri-mixes of 30/30, 21/35 or 18/45 for back-gas. Deco gasses are 50/50 or 100% depending.

Of course gas management and planning come into play. We always calculate enough reserve to get yourself and a buddy back to the surface or up to the next breathable gas....whichever is applicable for that particular dive. Time to resolve problem, proper ascent rate, making all decompression stops(as well as considering general SAC rates for each depth involved) are all factors in calculating the reserve.

Anyway....hope this makes sense. It's late and I've had a long day....any chance that I can borrow some of that coffee?


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Right, Ty.. I get what you are saying. The travel time is computed in your decompression stop. That has been the case since revision 3 of the dive manual (we are at rev 6). I get that. My comment was concerning the 'lighted' second hand on a deep dive -- which is what we are talking about on this thread -- and it's applicability. 

You would only need it, in your scenario, for a long, deep, technical dive. This is something I would venture to say is done extremely rarely for those frequenting these forums. As a Navy Master Diver (somewhat different than a padi dive master) I have completed numerous long, deep night dives. To be honest, most of us use cheap G-shocks for these kind of dive...lol

Point taken, though! ;-)


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

deepcdvr said:


> Right, Ty.. I get what you are saying. The travel time is computed in your decompression stop. That has been the case since revision 3 of the dive manual (we are at rev 6). I get that. My comment was concerning the 'lighted' second hand on a deep dive -- which is what we are talking about on this thread -- and it's applicability.
> 
> You would only need it, in your scenario, for a long, deep, technical dive. This is something I would venture to say is done extremely rarely for those frequenting these forums. As a Navy Master Diver (somewhat different than a padi dive master) I have completed numerous long, deep night dives. To be honest, most of us use cheap G-shocks for these kind of dive...lol
> 
> Point taken, though! ;-)


OK Paul, I got ya' You were talking about the seconds hand as it specifically relates to illumination in a low-light diving situation, and I was talking about the importance of a seconds hand as it relates to diving in general.

Looks like we both agree, but were approaching it from different angles.


----------

